# when are you suppose to start cyclogest



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi when are you suppose to start cyclogest xxx


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi nat4353

Ive been told 2 days after EC

xx


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

I was told by Lister Hospital that i must take it the day after egg collection in the evening


----------

